

Points I took from Rework - superamit
http://superamit.tumblr.com/post/478158937/i-picked-up-and-read-the-new-37signals

======
rguzman
am i the only one who feels that the book is just going to be another
iteration of the usual mantra and thus not really worth the $12 or the time?

the last couple "summary" posts seem to indicate that this is indeed the case.

~~~
teej
Jason Fried's response on Hacker News when I asked a similar question: "this
book may not be for you".

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179086>

------
davidw
I'm hoping someone will send me some notes as the basis for a summary on
Squeezed Books ( <http://www.squeezedbooks.com> ), or just go do it
themselves.

------
steilpass
"3. Interruption is the enemy of productivity" I know I shouldn't read HN

------
sferik
I've been holding out to read Rework until I can get it on iPad. This was just
the dose I needed to get me through.

------
daryn
Great stuff Amit!

